# Unblocking websites?



## Strag (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I recently blocked some websites using Terminal and the command,

sudo pico /etc/hosts

and then 127.0.0.1 followed by the web address to the block the website.

I was wondering how to reverse the process (I just want to unblock one website). Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Umm, have you tried removing the line?


----------



## Strag (Apr 11, 2009)

I tried highlighting it and deleting it, but it won't allow me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, pico is a unix text only editor, you can't highlight and delete, you have to enter the same mode to enter text and move the curser to the end of the line and then use the delete key, and then exit edit mode and then save it.


----------



## birdbrain8 (Apr 29, 2009)

I need myspace to be unblocked. I've searched answers else where as well as following the provided process but it's not unblocking the sites I need off. Please help anyone!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why was it blocked to begin with?


----------



## birdbrain8 (Apr 29, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Why was it blocked to begin with?


My best friend blocked it just to annoy me when we got into a argument. He said I go on there too much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

He'll have to undo what he did then, as we don't know who he did it, as it seems it wasn't with this method.


----------

